# How to judge Good Hash



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

> *How to judge Good Hash*
> 
> *Pinch a small lump of hash (about the size of a match head) on to a flat enamel surface or ashtray, and play the flame of a lighter over the hashish for a few seconds. If it's GREAT hash it will light on the first or second attempt. The harder the piece of hash is to light, the more likely it is that you've been sold a 'lemon'.*
> *Once you've got your test piece of cannabis in flames, let it burn for a couple of seconds and blow it out. The embers should glow evenly like fine incense or a hot coal. The smoke it gives off should be milky white to blue gray with a heady, rich and sweet aroma. If you can smell rubber, this is never good, and is another excellent indication that you've been shafted.*
> ...


*




hxxp://www.onlinepot.org/hash/hash.htm
*


----------



## marcnh (Mar 18, 2009)

"_some simply believe that if it gets you stoned and makes you smile, it's good hash_."
This is what I subscribe to.  Bubblehash is great, but too over rated.  I've made some hash that I would prefer over bubble.
When judging hash I like to just hold a match sized piece between my fingers for a few minutes, it should soften.  When you break it and look close, their shouldn't be any vege matter as I call it sticking out. BUT oh man I have made hash and if anyone takes a wet bubblebag and puts it on the carpet or dirty floor with pet hair and whatever else this stuff will make it into the hash and when you break the hash you can feel this crap and also hear it if it breaks.  This may sound silly to some but I don't like hair in my hash! It helps a lot to just look closely at it after you break off a piece.  I don't think hash should be sticky at all.  If you press wet hash, it will be sticky; if you press dry hash, it will not be sticky.

_If it's got more in common with the consistency of a brick, and no real smell, leave well alone. _ 
I slightly disagree, yes it should have a nice smell. However I have pressed killer hash I made myself and it came out really hard - it would snap when you broke it.  I don't think I heated it much if any at all before pressing. That stuff was good on a friday since it got me sooooo blasted. lol


----------

